# N.E.W.C. Mosquito Lake Walleye Tournament April 29th, 2012



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

The N.E.W.C. will be holding the first event on Mosquito Lake, Ohio on April 29th, 2012 and is Presented by Trumbull County Tourism Bureau. Entries are arriving daily for the event.

TEAMS WISHING TO REGISTER MAY DOWNLOAD OUR ENTRY FORM FROM OUR WEBSITE AT www.neweasternwalleyecircuit.com 

You may send them to me, or bring them to the event. We except entries the morning of the event with no penalties, and there is no membership fees. Early registration is extreemely appreciated. We use the pre registered teams to base the amount of food we need to buy for the event.

Teams may pre register for the event with a deposit of $ 100.00.

For more info e-mail me at [email protected].

You got to be in it to win it, see you there3.

Tom Means


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

This event is going to be great. After the impressive catch this past weekend, anglers have been calling wanting to know if they can still get in.

Yes!!! 

We will be there Saturday evening at the Marina Bait shop from 4:30 - 5:00 pm.

We will be accepting entries on Sunday morning in the parking lot as you enter the staging area for the boat ramp, to the left. Boat inspections will also be taking place at the same location.

Don't miss out on the biggest event of the year on Mosquito Lake. Rain or shine, all will have a good time.

Any questions give me a shout at 814-362-14213, or during the day and weekend my cell 814-331-3112.

See you all this weekend.

Tom Means


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

never fished a tourny, but I,M curious , are the fish released? or is there a fish fry that evening? I<d like to camp that wknd and try this out.


----------



## Tom Means (Mar 7, 2008)

All fish are released unless they are unreleasable.

Our anglers take such pride in keeping the fish healthy, we do not have a dead fish penalty, making it even more inviting for new anglers to join in.

Hope to see you in it.

Tom


----------

